

Python 3 vs. Java - tvvocold
http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/python.html

======
BoardsOfCanada
This is compared to the standard (CPython) implementation. PyPy is about 7
times faster, often uses less memory and generally optimizes pythonic code
better, so would improve all three metrics.
[http://speed.pypy.org/](http://speed.pypy.org/)

~~~
lern_too_spel
And ZipPy (Python on the JVM) handily beats PyPy on most benchmarks but
obviously doesn't beat Java on the JVM for idiomatic code due to the better
data structures available in Java Collections vs. Python's standard library.

------
piker
I love Python, and was eager to read some great measurements for 3.4, but I am
having trouble comprehending this chart. I read the chart:

Python 3 used what fraction? used how many times more?

Time-used |- |--- 25% median 75% ---| -| (Elapsed secs)

± ± 5× 27× 51× 77× 77×

to indicate that even the 25th percentile Python application required 5 times
the amount of time to complete as its Java counterpart. It seems that only the
pidigits implementation required less time to complete. How does that lead to
the conclusion that Python is -approximately- faster?

Edit: fixed chart.

~~~
bsznjyewgd
It's just poor wording. The "approximately" isn't "yes, it's approximately
faster" but "here are the numbers -- approximately". Notice that it says the
same thing when you reverse the Python vs Java comparison.

~~~
igouy
Hmmm.

2 : Approximately - Are the Python 3 programs faster?

------
jszymborski
I always wish these benchmarks had a "Conclusion" or "Discussion" section...

~~~
jonrx
Those ones "have" : [http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/dont-jump-to-
conclus...](http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/dont-jump-to-
conclusions.html)

~~~
igouy
Particularly: "Last words -- A good starting point"

------
aceperry
I would be very interested to see performance with networking types of code.
That would be of great interest to this audience.

~~~
igouy
So design the tasks, make the measurements, and publish your results.

~~~
collyw
There are a load of database related tasks I would love to benchmark, but I
simply don't have the time. Posting a comment like that here, someone will
often know of a similar benchmark and reply with it.

